# اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم اني اسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى 

موضوع تمهيدي عن اسواق التجارة السعودية 
لماذا الاعلان في بواية التجارة السعودية
الموقع تجاري ومعظم زواره من المملكة العربية السعودية بنسبه 80% 
و يليها دول الخليج ومن ثم الدول العربية والعالمية .
ترتيب الموقع بالكسا في تزايد مستمر ولله الحمد والمنة.
الموقع تجاري بحت
وجميع اعضاءه وزواره من الفئه التجارية التسويقية بنسبة 100%
والحملات الأعلانية للموقع متواصلة 
وجميع ما يطرح من اعلاناتكم ومعروضاتكم 
مربوطة تلقائياً على الفيس بوك وتوتير ومحركات البحث 

- احصائيات الموقع عالميا حسب احصائيه إلكسا المعروفه 
221,430 
وهذا رابط للتأكد 
Tjarksa.com Site Info
- عدد الزوار من الدول الشقيقه 
Oman 
3,379
Saudi Arabia 
3,933
Kuwait 
4,722
Egypt 
6,544
Iraq 
6,578
Jordan 
7,750
United Arab Emirates 
8,078
Algeria 
10,783
Morocco 
16,552
tjarksa.com
100.00% 





يسر اسواق التجارة السعوديه 

الاعلان عن مسابقة لكافة الاعضاء الافراد و الشركات و الموسسات 
دون استثناء وذلك تقديراً لثقتهم بنا وثقتنا بهم . 
- آليه المسابقه : 
سيتم اختيار كل نهايه اسبوعين الاعضاء او المتسوقين 
الذين يطرحون لهم مواضيع او معروضات يومية لمنتاجاتهم او معروضتهم

ويجب على الفائز ارسال البنر لنا عن طريق 
• الدعم الفني للأعضاء
أو اسواق التجارة السعودية l اسواق l عقارات l سيدات اعمال l خبرات مشاريع - الاتصال بنا
خلال 3 ايام من فوزه بالمسابقه حتى يتدارك الوقت له بالاستفاده ان شالله . 
- مده المسابقه : 
مبدئيا ستكون مده المسابقه 3 اشهر اعتبارا من تاريخ انطلاقها . وقد تتمدد الى 3 اشهر اخرى
وقد تتوقف حسب تشجيع الاعضاء 

- الشرروط :
1- يجب ان تكون المعروضات او المنتجات المطروحة خاصه بالعضو او المتسابق نفسه . 
2- امكانيه وضع المعروض او المنتج في اكثر من قسم او منطقه بشرط يتغير عنوان الموضوع عن الاخر بما يتناسب مع منتوجة او معروضه. 
3- يحق للفائز اختيار البنر المناسب حسب رغبته .
4- لايحق للفائز المطالبه ببقاء البنر بعد الفتره المحدده او بعد فتره انتهاء المسابقه . 
5- هذه المسابقه وضعت لفتره محدوده فقط لصالح اعضائنا وزوارنا الكرام . 
6- يحق للاعضاء والمنتسبين الجدد المشاركه في المسابقه بشرط يخضع ويطبق كما ذكر في آليه المسابقه . 
7- يجب على المتسابق اضافة شعار المسابقة بدل الصورة الرمزية تحت اسمه




- تبداء المسابقة بتاريخ:
* ابتدأ من يوم غداً 12 ذو القعدة لمده ثلاثه اشهر . 

- الجـــــــائزة :
ـ بنر اعلاني مجاني للعضو الفائز في اعلى الموقع لمدة شهر سواء لموضوعه او لمتجره او موقعه مع تثبيت احد مواضيعه داخل القسم او المنطقه التابع لها
ـ اعلان مجاني للفائز لاحدى منتجاته ل 4500 ايميل
- عمل دعايه لمنتجه وذلك بارسال موضوعه على الخاص للاعضاء وعددهم 6000 عضو تقريبا في منتدين تابعة للموقع
- حصول الفائز على متجر مجاني بالموقع لعرض كافة بضائعة.



ومن باب التشجيع وقع اختيارنا ع العضو (اعمالنا خبراتنا) ليكون اول الفائززين وذلك لتعدد نشاطة وطرح منتوجاته 







مابين فترة واخرى نختار اعضاء نشييطين ونقووم بتثبيت مواضيع لهم داخل الاقسام
لمن يرغب التسجيل معنا بالمسابقة يسجل طلبه هنا
ليحصل على شعار مشارك 
للأستفسارات هنا بنفس المووضوع



​


----------



## جوو الرياض (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

[align=center] 
ماااشاء الله ..اعلان مووفق بكل تاكيد

فاهنياً لك تاجر او تااجرهـ

الف شكر اسواق التجارة السعودية 
[/align]


----------



## ريما المدينه (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*



جوو الرياض قال:


> [align=center]
> ماااشاء الله ..اعلان مووفق بكل تاكيد
> 
> فاهنياً لك تاجر او تااجرهـ
> ...


 
الاعلان لصالح الموقع والاعضاء ع وجه الخصووص 
وبدعمكم نرتقي


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*



ريما المدينه قال:


> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 
الشكر موصول لك اختي
وحياك الله معنا .. وان شاء الله نرى مشاركاتك قرريبا


----------



## زمردة (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
ولكم اجمل تحية


----------



## amalhayaty (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

انا عاوزة اشترك ومش عارفة ؟؟؟


----------



## tjarksa (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*



amalhayaty قال:


> انا عاوزة اشترك ومش عارفة ؟؟؟


 

بسيطة جدا . 

كل ما عليك هو كل يوم نزلي في الموقع عروض تجاريه او بضائع يوميا في اي قسم .

فقط .


----------



## مصممه شرقيه (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

انااا مشاركه 
وببدا من اليوم بتنزيل المواضيع والمشاركات الخاصه بي وبتجارتي المنوعه

اختي هل اركب من اليوم الشعار ؟؟؟


----------



## tjarksa (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*



مصممه شرقيه قال:


> انااا مشاركه
> وببدا من اليوم بتنزيل المواضيع والمشاركات الخاصه بي وبتجارتي المنوعه
> 
> اختي هل اركب من اليوم الشعار ؟؟؟


 

هلا فيك مصممة الله يحييك ويوفقك . 

بالنسبه لشعار من اليوم تقدرين تركبينه . وتعليق البنر عند الفوز بأذن لله اذا توفرت فيك الشروط :smile:


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*



مصممه شرقيه قال:


> انااا مشاركه
> وببدا من اليوم بتنزيل المواضيع والمشاركات الخاصه بي وبتجارتي المنوعه
> 
> اختي هل اركب من اليوم الشعار ؟؟؟


 
حياك الله معنا
وانتي الرابحه بحوول الله 
تم اضافه الشعار لك
فالك التوفيق ياارب


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

اي شخص عنده سؤال لايتررد


----------



## sbroona (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

[align=center]انا بدي اشارك لو سمحتوا^^[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

حياك صاابرين كل اللي عليك تضعي شعار المسابقه بدل الصوره الرمزيه 
وتبدائي معنا


----------



## مسوق للتمور بجده (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

حياك الله اخي الكريم


----------



## (أم فهد ) (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

للجميع ان شاء الله ام فهد


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ...


----------



## hmmam (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

ما شاء الله تباك الله .
اعلان موفق ومسابقة اجمل .

لكم كل الشكر والتقدير 
hmmam


----------



## حور1000 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موفقين 
وان شاء الله ببدأ معكم : )


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*



حور1000 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> موفقين
> وان شاء الله ببدأ معكم : )




نتشرف لانضمامك معنا بالمنتدى

وحياك ربي بالمشاركه في المسابقه
وحليفك التوفيق بحول الله


----------



## ام هشو (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

اريد المشاركة


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

تم اضافه الشعار لك اختي
حياك ربي


----------



## النوير (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## ريماس (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

ابي اشار ك في المسابقه؟


----------



## الرمال (14 يناير 2012)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## gooold (25 أبريل 2012)

*رد:اجهزة كشف الكنوز تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي*

تعلن شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجارية لأجهزة كشف الذهب والمعادن والكنوز الأثرية في باطن الأرض على تقديم أفضل الخدمات لعملائها الكرام فقد بدأت عروضنا التنافسية بخصومات تصل إلى أكثر من 30% على كافة منتجاتنا وحتى نكون سباقين دائما نحو الأفضل فقد وضعنا خدمة الشحن المجاني إلى كافة الدول العربية 
على كل المنتجات من أفضل الأجهزة الاحترافية المميزة بكشف المعادن والذهب والكنوز الاثريه في الأرض
الجهاز معالج للعمل في شتّى أنواع الترب , الرملية والصخرية والرطبة والجافة ومع التجربة
وزيادة على ذلك تمييز دقيق للمعدن الموجود داخل أي صندوق خشبي او حديدي
أجهزة كشف الذهب الدفين والذهب الخام وعروق الذهب والكنوز والمجوهرات كافة وكشف الكهوف والسراديب الاثريه
**********************************************
الأنظمة التصويرية و الرادارية
EXP 5000
GPA 1000
GD 5005
GOLDEN KING PLUS
GOLDEN GATE PLUS
الأنظمة الكهرومغناطيسية و الحث النبضي
6 LORENZ DEEP MAX
AREX 17
JEOTECH
GARRET GTI
GARRETT AT PRO
GPX5000
الأنظمة الاستشعارية
GRAVITATOR
NOVA EURO GOLD
BIONIC 01
SCANMASTER
……………………………………………………………………………………..
شعارنا التجربة خير برهــــان
**********************************************
للاطلاع على موصفات الأجهزة والشحن يرجى زيارة موقعنا الالكتروني
ط§ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ… ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظپظٹظ†ط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ظˆط² ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط±ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظپظٹط©
[email protected]
دولة الكويت – الفروانية – ش السوق – جانب مجمع المغاتير – فوق شركة الكويت للتأمين
تليفون : 0096599094070
تليفون : 0096599094080


----------



## نور الطبيعة (28 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

http://www.tjarksa.com/t43384.html


----------



## الدرةالمضيئة (9 يونيو 2013)

*رد: اربح اعلان تجاري في اسواق التجاره السعوديه الان دون رسوم او قيود*

سارع الى نشر منتجاتك
اخترمعنا احد الباقات التي تناسبك لاعلان اي منتج لديك 

للاستفسار
0504437399​


----------

